# Custom Enclosures and Cages



## Douglas White (Feb 26, 2017)

Posting this to see if there is an interest in custom rodent keeps and Tegu enclosures as some people do not have the means to build one themselves. 

Rodent , rabbits even chicks or quail.
Wire to inside. No wood exposed on inside. $175-200 on Rodent enclosure. Rodent cage is 15" tall 4' long and 2' deep 40" legs. Price varies for wire size and wood type.







Tegu enclosure. Doubles as a twin bed. 

$750 on tegu enclosure up to 3' tall, 8' long and 4' deep. 







Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimB (Feb 27, 2017)

Douglas White said:


> Posting this to see if there is an interest in custom rodent keeps and Tegu enclosures as some people do not have the means to build one themselves .
> Haven't set price as do not know what shipping cost would be.
> Rodent keep.
> 
> ...



That's exactly what I was going to try and build. I need the Twin bed on stop because sometimes I get myself into trouble and that's where I have to sleep. LOL!!


----------



## Douglas White (Feb 27, 2017)

Lol . Fronts comes completely off for maintenance. Over half top opens after u remove mattress for complete cleaning . Which this is a bio active so full cleaning is almost none existent. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Douglas White (Feb 27, 2017)

Top folded back. And two removable doors on front.






Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimB (Feb 28, 2017)

Guessing a 8' long, 4' deep & 3' high?


----------



## Douglas White (Feb 28, 2017)

This one wasn't as it was designed to fit under a twin bed. For a juvenile. But it's fairly close to that.


----------

